# Apologies - Emotional Post



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Where to start? I haven't posted that regularly on here but have enjoyed all the advice and lovely photos posted by everyone, and found our perfect breeder for our much longed for puppy. We got our little chocolate Cockapoo on Saturday and named him Woody, he's very gentle, loving and sweet and we all truly fell for him hook, line and sinker. Tragically on Sunday we lost my darling Dad, completely unexpectedly and in horrible circumstances. As a family we are truly devastated, my Dad wasn't elderly and we feel robbed and cheated of him, there has been a post mortem and there will be a full inquest in to his death. On Monday my hubby had to take little Woody back to Jo, our breeder, as I can't care for him whilst having to drive backwards and forwards to my Mum and sisters who live 1.5 hours away and he's too little to be left and my Mum and sisters need me to be there. Jo has been fantastic,so understanding and kind and has promised to care for Woody until I can take him back, which I desperately want to do. I feel numb with grief right now but it is comforting to know that my instincts about Jo as a person and a breeder were correct, she is truly lovely and her dogs are her life so I know Woody is in good hands. Apologies for the nature of this post, I hope you don't mind me sharing my sad news with you all. Claire & Woody


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh Claire I am so truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I always feel bad that I can never find the right words in a situation like yours, how tragic to lose your dad like that and how kind of your breeder to look after little Woody. I'm sure he will be a comfort to you when you are ready for him , cockapoos are very intuitive. i am so sorry for you. 
I lost both my parents within a year, it took a lot of getting used to.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so so sorry to hear this!! How devastating for all of you. 
I an glad your hard work in finding a breeder has paid off and enabled you to have one less thing to worry about at this awful time. Jo sounds like a wonderful caring breeder and I am sure woody will be very happy while he stays there.
Sending big hugs and sincere sympathy to you.
Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So sorry to read your devasting news Claire, so tragic for all your family. Feel free to vent to all your cyber friends on here it can sometimes be easier than directly talking to someone. Glad that Jo has come through for you and like you say Woody will be waiting for you when you are ready. Drive carefully x x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kindest thoughts to you and your family at such a sad time. Your little boy is obviously in good hands and will greet you with open arms when the time is right. X


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Claire - that truly is sad! I too lost my Dad very suddenly. He died the day after my 25th birthday - he just literally dropped down dead while at the gym. He was only 47. So I really can feel your pain. I think about him every day (I was a real daddy's girl and an only child) and the pain is easier now but I don't think I have ever really got over the shock of how sudden it all was (it will be 15 years this year). 

I am so glad to hear that you are spending time with your sisters and mum (unfortunately for me my dad was divorced from my mum who to this day is still bitter about their separation so I didn't have - and still don't - anyone to reminisce with about him) as you will all help each other to get through this terrible time in your own ways. 

I'm sure Woody is being very well looked after and he will give you loads of lovely poo cuddles to comfort you when you feel able to have him back in your life again. 
Many cyber hugs being sent your way xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Claire, I am so sad for your loss especially as it was all so sudden. I cannot begin to understand how you must be feeling. I'm glad that at least your breeder has turned out to be a good one and you can take comfort that she will look after little Woody until you are able to have him home. Wishing you all the best..Colin & Betty xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Claire - please accept our deepest sympathies. We are so pleased that Jo has been kind enough to look after Woody for you and hope that you will be back with him again soon. Big hugs and love Ali, Madeleine and Beau xxx


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you all for such lovely kind words, it means a lot that even though you don't know me you've been kind enough to respond, so thank you.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Clare, So sad to hear your sad news. I can't say anything more that hasn't already been said but our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thinking of you and your family, stay strong and you will get through these first awful weeks. I am sure your pup is in good hands and will be a lovely comfort to you when he comes home.
My hubby lost his Dad a week befor Christmas not long after losing his Mum. All I can say is that it does get easier to cope with in time. 
H x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

How truely awfull for you we never know what life can throw at us. Hopefully you can resume puppy ownership but right now you have far more important things to sort. I understand your grief having lost both parents within 4 months of each other and being an only child having to sort the whole horrid mess. If you feel able to cope a dog can bring happiness but also do not put yourself through added stress. If you have to let pup go so be it there will be other pups right now you need to think of you. One day at a time is the only help I can give.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Claire, I am so sorry for your sad loss. I can sympathise with what you are going through losing someone so unexpectedly :hug:. Woody is in good hands and now you can concentrate on being with your family at this time which is the most important thing. My thoughts are with you and stay in touch on here. :hug: x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Thinking of you all xx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss

Take your time /dont think you need to rush into getting woody back until your emotionally ready, he's in great hands

We all now how stressful bringing up a new puppy is at the best of times x
I'ts good to know you have your family for support

Take care x

Leanne x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this. it is so tragic, and to have it be unexpected and far to early is just not fair. I am so sorry and send my thoughts and prayers to your entire family. I hope that whatever you find out can bring you some closure. I am sure that your puppy will be just fine, and will be a welcome ray of happiness when you are ready to go back and get him. take care Claire.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, life can truly be a sh!t and kick you in the teeth when you're least expecting it 

We are all here for you - whenever you need us x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Claire, I am so terribly sorry to hear about your dad's death. Hang on in there, we are all thinking of you :hug:


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Im so sorry to hear about your loss  at least you can feel reasssured that woody will be ok with Jo. Sorry again for your loss xxx


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Deepest thoughts with you and your family. Woody will understand and I'm glad your breeder has been so supportive. X


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm overwhelmed by your kindness, thank you it means so much. It might seem odd, but being on here and reading happy posts about cockapoos helps, it's displacement activity I guess. My Dad was a wonderful man and i was honoured and privileged to have had him as my dad and as a Grandad to my two girls. Today was rough as I had to do the formal ID at the hospital morgue, my two sisters came with me as we felt it would be too difficult for Mum. The inquest will be at least six months away but we have permission for the funeral to take place which is something at least. Thanks once again everyone xxxx


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I lost both of my parents within a few years of each other when I was very young.

I can't pretend to know how much hurt you are feeling at the moment, but can assure you that slowly day by day it gets easier.

Thinking of you and sending big hugs. Xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Claire, so very sorry to hear about your dad ... you have enough going on at the moment and your breeder will care for Woody for as long as it takes .. your family needs you and you need them too right now .. Woody will be there when you are ready ... sending a big warm hug xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you during this terribly hard time Claire. xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Claire
I am so very sorry to hear of the sad loss of your precious Dad.It's an awful time for you and your family and you must be numb with shock. You speak so lovingly of him and I am sure he was as proud of you as you are of him. Take care of each other and yourself Claire.

Val xx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Aww that's so sad... Made me feel really emotional. How incredibly strong you are to think of the best for your dear 'poo' at your time of great sadness and such a wonderful thing for your breeder to take care of him whilst you are in turmoil in your life and emotional. When the time is right you shall be with Woody again and you will probably be in need of the attention and distraction he will demand. Anything we can do just shout xx Zoe and Jarvis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Claire, so sorry to hear about your dad, such a shock for you all. 
I'm so glad you found such a lovely breeder who is happy to take your lovely poo back and look after him for you. I'm sure you will have him back before you know it, he will help heal you. I'm sure these poos have a special trait of tuning into our emotions. My poo helped heal me and my family for very different reasons.
:hug:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Claire - I am so very sorry for your loss x I hope time will help you heal x
My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Claire,l am so sorry to hear your very sad news,my dad died over 40yrs ago l was 20yrs my dad was 47yrs he went out to work and died wk after his birthday, you cant tell ,anyone what its like you feel so cheated that someone so loved and important to you as gone all l can say you do come to accept it but it takes a long while, in the wks ahead hopefully when you get your little puppy back he will help you.xx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

What a terrible shock... all I can say is look after each other... when the time is right for you you'll be able to have your lovely Woody back and I'm sure he'll be a great comfort and joy :hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry sorry for your loss Claire, your doing the right thing x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Claire So sorry to hear of your news. I've recently lost both parents within a couple of years of each other - although they were both in their late 70's. I've found having a puppy a real comfort and I am sure you will find the same with Woody. You are very lucky to have found such an understanding breeder. Let us all know how you get on.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Claire, so sorry to hear your sad news. Thoughts & prayers are with you & your family at this sad time. XXX


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sad to hear about your loss, thinking of you and your family at this terrible time. Thank goodness you and your Mum and sisters have each other for support now .... and you will have little Woody when you are ready. xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Such a sad time for you Claire, I'm so sorry for the loss of your Dad. I lost my brother tragically and suddenly when he was 24 (I was only 20 at the time) and the shock is the hardest part to deal with. I'm so glad you have family to support you and an understanding breeder. When you are ready you will have little Woody to help you heal. We're all here for each other on here so feel free to vent as much as you need to. Sending big hugs your way :hug:


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Clare, so sorry for what you're having to go through. I lost my father in law 7wks ago very suddenly too but not in the horrible circumstances you are having to live through. I'm so glad for you that you picked a great breeder, I know I would've struggled to look after a puppy as well as everything else. It mustve Been so hard explaining to your girls and it is so tough knowing the best way to deal with their grief too. For me, keeping busy really helped But I am lucky that my dog is older and she has been such a good companion during this time so I hope that you feel able to cope with woody after the funeral. 6 months for the inquest is such a long wait so I hope you will be able to try and get on with things in that time. I can't imagine how that would feel but I really do send you big hugs and hope that in time woody can be a comfort to you too.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Sudden death in someone young is very hard to deal with. I truly understand how you and your family feel, my husband was killed when he was only 42, he was actually out walking our dog. It will take time for you all to come to terms with it and you will go through many emotions. They say time heals, I think time helps you cope.
Woody will help you when you are able to have him back, my dog gave me a purpose. You will have a lot of fun with him. What a really nice breeder you found.
Take care and just take a day at a time.
Chris


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Thoughts and much sympathy to you and your family Claire, so cruel to be taken so suddenly, take comfort and strength from your sisters and Mum.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

My thoughts are with you at this sad and difficult time. 
xx


----------



## lolasummer (Feb 15, 2012)

hi claire
i just wanted to say how sorry i am to hear about your father. i lost my dad a little over a year ago and found that it was the people who experienced the same loss that really understood what i was going through. time truly is the healer everyone says it is and it helps to numb the pain. when you are ready to bring the dog home, it will fill some of the emptiness in your heart. 

thinking about you and your family during these dark days. i hope the memory of your father helps to brighten them a bit.

xx
ilyssa


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Claire im so sorry for your loss,how awful for you.I know what youre going through having lost both my parents in their fifties,my mums was sudden and unexplained like your dads.Although what youre feeling right now is very painful,time truly is a great healer and although it probably feels like you will feel like this forever it does get easier with time.sending you a big hug,take care xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss  & also about having to take your pup back to the breeder for a while, it must all be very difficult  x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Clair

So sorry to hear of your loss, my Mum passed away three weeks ago, so I know some of what you are going through.

I have found having a dog a great comfort during recent times when Mum was ill and needing help, walking Gaia gave me a chance to get away and just be me.

I'm sure that when the time is right and you get Woody back you will also find time spent with him will help to give a little respite to the sadness that follows this sort of loss.

My thoughts are with you.

Sue


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news Claire. Sending you my thoughts. X


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Claire, I just wanted to give my sympathies to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------

